# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  xin kinh nghiệm chế máy tiện gỗ CNC chạy bằng mach3

## hatien

có anh em nào đã chế máy tiện gỗ CNC chạy bằng mach3 rồi e xin ít kinh nghiệm ạ.e cầm chế máy 2 dao 1 thô và 1 dao tinh chạy đồng thời.
ace nào đã từng làm rồi chia sẻ cho e với ạ.e cảm ơn

----------


## dungvu.129

> có anh em nào đã chế máy tiện gỗ CNC chạy bằng mach3 rồi e xin ít kinh nghiệm ạ.e cầm chế máy 2 dao 1 thô và 1 dao tinh chạy đồng thời.
> ace nào đã từng làm rồi chia sẻ cho e với ạ.e cảm ơn


Bác phải nói rõ vấn đề của bác là gì?
Bác cần chia sẻ cái gì? Chứ nói chung chung thế này thì anh em làm sao tham gia góp ý được.

----------


## ktshung

chay đồng thời ntn nhỉ, em chưa hiểu

----------


## spkt2004

Ý chắc một dao trước, một sau tinh sau chạy cùng một hành trình qua lại đấy các bác.
Bác cứ tham khảo các kết cấu cơ khí đi, chống rung động cho tốt rồi sau đấy áp điều khiển vào đoen giản mà. Chỉ có phần cơ mới chua nhất.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Ý chắc một dao trước, một sau tinh sau chạy cùng một hành trình qua lại đấy các bác.
> Bác cứ tham khảo các kết cấu cơ khí đi, chống rung động cho tốt rồi sau đấy áp điều khiển vào đoen giản mà. Chỉ có phần cơ mới chua nhất.


Vấn đề lớn nhất là xuất G-Code 2 dao chạy động thời thôi, còn sử dụng Mach3 thì dễ tuỳ biến, linh hoạt và dễ nâng cấp thành 3 dao, 4 dao khi cần.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Vấn đề lớn nhất là xuất G-Code 2 dao chạy động thời thôi, còn sử dụng Mach3 thì dễ tuỳ biến, linh hoạt và dễ nâng cấp thành 3 dao, 4 dao khi cần.


Tiện đây em hỏi luôn. Bác nào biết thì chia sẻ em với ạ.
Em thấy các máy chạy 2 dao thường dùng bộ điều khiển cầm tay. 
Khi đó chỉ cần vẽ mẫu copy vào USB cắm vào bộ điều khiển cầm tay. Cài đặt thông số là chạy, không phải lập trình gì cả.
Bác nào dùng bộ điều khiển cầm tay Rich Auto để chạy máy tiện gỗ CNC 2 dao rồi thì hướng dẫn cài đặt như thế nào để:
nhập khoảng cách 2 dao, tốc độ ăn dao...cho em tìm hiểu với.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## suu_tam

Đội máy tiện tàu họ dùng con richauto chỉ là vì nó RẺ thôi.
Họ thường dùng luôn con A11 con này là con dùng cho máy 3 trục XYZ thông thường. So với các bộ điều khiển khác thì nó là một trong số những chi phí rẻ nhất rồi. Nếu các DSP khác thì cũng đắt hơn, còn nếu dùng card thì phải thêm cái máy tính lịch kịch và tốn tiền máy tính.
Các máy tiện tàu thông thường tuy rằng 02 dao 2 bên với bộ động cơ riêng nhưng họ lại chỉ chạy giống nhau, nghĩa là biên dạng 2 cái đó giống nhau, họ chỉ là lắp lệch dao thành 1 con ở ngoài hơn và đi trước 1 tý. Còn biên dạng vẫn thế.

----------


## sieunhim

việc xuất code 2 dao 2 bên chạy đồng thời bác @anhcos trong 4rum đã làm rồi, chủ topic liên hệ bác ý, chi phí 6tr lợi ích hơn nhiều. Cái quan trọng vẫn là bộ khung máy ý.

bác có thể tham khảo ở đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...ng-Viet-Anhcos

----------


## dungvu.129

> Đội máy tiện tàu họ dùng con richauto chỉ là vì nó RẺ thôi.
> Họ thường dùng luôn con A11 con này là con dùng cho máy 3 trục XYZ thông thường. So với các bộ điều khiển khác thì nó là một trong số những chi phí rẻ nhất rồi. Nếu các DSP khác thì cũng đắt hơn, còn nếu dùng card thì phải thêm cái máy tính lịch kịch và tốn tiền máy tính.
> Các máy tiện tàu thông thường tuy rằng 02 dao 2 bên với bộ động cơ riêng nhưng họ lại chỉ chạy giống nhau, nghĩa là biên dạng 2 cái đó giống nhau, họ chỉ là lắp lệch dao thành 1 con ở ngoài hơn và đi trước 1 tý. Còn biên dạng vẫn thế.


DPS này mình nhập G-Code nó có chạy được không bác?
Nếu chạy được thì lập trình G-Code vẫn chạy 2 dao 2 nhiệm vụ khác nhau được (Ví dụ lắp 1 dao nhọn để chạy biên dạng, 1 dao phẳng để khấu phẳng đầu)
Ngoài ra em thấy phần OUTPUT SIGNAL của nó để kết nối với đèn hoạt động thôi. 
Muốn mở rộng thì làm thế nào?

----------


## anhcos

Phần soft xuất gcode chạy 2 dao theo 2 biên dạng khác nhau mình cũng mới làm xong, đang chuẩn bị test.

Cũng sẽ nâng cấp lên dùng 1 đài dao xoay và tiện vuông góc với biên dạng để tiện các mẫu như tô chén...

----------


## sieunhim

> Phần soft xuất gcode chạy 2 dao theo 2 biên dạng khác nhau mình cũng mới làm xong, đang chuẩn bị test.
> 
> Cũng sẽ nâng cấp lên dùng 1 đài dao xoay và tiện vuông góc với biên dạng để tiện các mẫu như tô chén...


Xong phải cho e xài nhé  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  . Cái đài dao cho thêm option xài offset bù dao và cho phép xuất code riêng trong - ngoài a ơi.

E vẫn đau đầu với việc gá kẹp cái sp này. Vì phôi ra chuẩn chiều cao sp òi  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

anhcos

----------


## suu_tam

> DPS này mình nhập G-Code nó có chạy được không bác?
> Nếu chạy được thì lập trình G-Code vẫn chạy 2 dao 2 nhiệm vụ khác nhau được (Ví dụ lắp 1 dao nhọn để chạy biên dạng, 1 dao phẳng để khấu phẳng đầu)
> Ngoài ra em thấy phần OUTPUT SIGNAL của nó để kết nối với đèn hoạt động thôi. 
> Muốn mở rộng thì làm thế nào?


Con A11 họ lắp là con 3 trục thông thường. Nó cũng như các bộ điều khiển khác nhưng nó là bản MILL nghĩa là điều khiển máy phay (máy khắc gỗ). Đương nhiên nó có thể làm việc với gcode thoải mái.
Còn việc bác tạo ra đường chạy 2 dao là do bác làm đường chạy dao, do chương trình tạo đường chạy dao,...
Em chỉ là nói rõ hơn về cái máy đội bán máy tàu làng nghề đang bán và dùng thôi. Nghĩa là họ 2 dao và họ dùng như 1 dao với bộ điều khiển phay 3 trục thông thường.

Nếu bác đã tạo ra các đường chạy dao g-code với 2 dao thì bác bỏ vào các bộ điều khiển thông thường là nó chạy thôi. Còn nếu như các bác mà chưa biết tạo đường chạy dao 2 dao riêng thì các bác có thể tìm hiểu các chương trình để làm hoặc mua sản phẩm công cụ của bác anhcos.

Theo quan điểm cá nhân của em thì nên bỏ chi phí ra mua những sản phẩm như của bác anhcos vừa dễ sử dụng vừa cũng rất chuyên nghiệp và tiện lợi. Em thì máy có 1 dao nên không dùng đến, còn các bác thì tùy nhu cầu mỗi người.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...ng-Viet-Anhcos

----------


## dungvu.129

> Con A11 họ lắp là con 3 trục thông thường. Nó cũng như các bộ điều khiển khác nhưng nó là bản MILL nghĩa là điều khiển máy phay (máy khắc gỗ). Đương nhiên nó có thể làm việc với gcode thoải mái.
> Còn việc bác tạo ra đường chạy 2 dao là do bác làm đường chạy dao, do chương trình tạo đường chạy dao,...
> Em chỉ là nói rõ hơn về cái máy đội bán máy tàu làng nghề đang bán và dùng thôi. Nghĩa là họ 2 dao và họ dùng như 1 dao với bộ điều khiển phay 3 trục thông thường.
> 
> Nếu bác đã tạo ra các đường chạy dao g-code với 2 dao thì bác bỏ vào các bộ điều khiển thông thường là nó chạy thôi. Còn nếu như các bác mà chưa biết tạo đường chạy dao 2 dao riêng thì các bác có thể tìm hiểu các chương trình để làm hoặc mua sản phẩm công cụ của bác anhcos.
> 
> Theo quan điểm cá nhân của em thì nên bỏ chi phí ra mua những sản phẩm như của bác anhcos vừa dễ sử dụng vừa cũng rất chuyên nghiệp và tiện lợi. Em thì máy có 1 dao nên không dùng đến, còn các bác thì tùy nhu cầu mỗi người.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...ng-Viet-Anhcos


Về phần mềm xuất G Code chạy 2 dao em đang dùng phần mềm của Cosen, xin chia sẻ với các bác giao diện của nó như hình ảnh. 
Trên ảnh là các thông số khi lập trình. Em chỉ cần đơn giản như thế này thôi. Có khoảng cách 2 dao,
số lần ăn dao, độ sâu lượt đầu, độ sâu lượt cuối...

----------


## suu_tam

> Về phần mềm xuất G Code chạy 2 dao em đang dùng phần mềm của Cosen, xin chia sẻ với các bác giao diện của nó như hình ảnh. 
> Trên ảnh là các thông số khi lập trình. Em chỉ cần đơn giản như thế này thôi. Có khoảng cách 2 dao,
> số lần ăn dao, độ sâu lượt đầu, độ sâu lượt cuối...


Tóm lại là phần mềm của bác có chạy được 2 dao với 2 biên dạng khác nhau không? Còn nếu cái hình kia thì không nói lên điều gì cả. Và cái chọn khoảng cách 2 dao là dao đi trước dao đi sau hay là dao thò ra, dao thụt vào?
Như em hiểu và làm là 2 dao sẽ chạy 02 biên dạng KHÁC NHAU em mới gọi là chạy 2 dao.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Tóm lại là phần mềm của bác có chạy được 2 dao với 2 biên dạng khác nhau không? Còn nếu cái hình kia thì không nói lên điều gì cả. Và cái chọn khoảng cách 2 dao là dao đi trước dao đi sau hay là dao thò ra, dao thụt vào?
> Như em hiểu và làm là 2 dao sẽ chạy 02 biên dạng KHÁC NHAU em mới gọi là chạy 2 dao.


Em đang không hiểu trên 1 con tiện 2 dao chạy 2 biên dạng khác nhau để làm gì nhỉ? Khi chạy xong thì nó cũng chỉ được 1 biên dạng thôi mà.
Chỉ trong trường hợp máy có 2 phôi, mỗi dao tiện 1 phôi.
Phần mềm này thì không làm được như yêu cầu của bác.

----------


## suu_tam

Hai biên dạng khác nhau thì lúc đó 1 con với nhiệm vụ phá thô, còn 1 con nhiệm vụ tiện tinh.
Con dao phá thô có thể cho dao lớn, đi với đường dao chừa lại lượng dư, còn con dao tinh đi biên dạng cuối.
Nếu bác đã làm đường chạy dao sẽ thấy là việc lùi dao ra ngoài nó khác việc offset cả đường biên dạng đó hay việc tạo stock lượng dư so với biên dạng đó.

Ví dụ ảnh này dây màu đỏ là biên dạng mình vẽ. Dây màu vàng là biên dạng chạy với dao 3mm góc 30, còn dây màu vàng là biên dạng chạy với dao 10mm. Ví dụ đại loại như vậy.

----------


## CKD

> Hai biên dạng khác nhau thì lúc đó 1 con với nhiệm vụ phá thô, còn 1 con nhiệm vụ tiện tinh.
> Con dao phá thô có thể cho dao lớn, đi với đường dao chừa lại lượng dư, còn con dao tinh đi biên dạng cuối.
> Nếu bác đã làm đường chạy dao sẽ thấy là việc lùi dao ra ngoài nó khác việc offset cả đường biên dạng đó hay việc tạo stock lượng dư so với biên dạng đó.
> 
> Ví dụ ảnh này dây màu đỏ là biên dạng mình vẽ. Dây màu vàng là biên dạng chạy với dao 3mm góc 30, còn dây màu vàng là biên dạng chạy với dao 10mm. Ví dụ đại loại như vậy.


Như nhu cầu này mình nghĩ bác ANHCOS có thể đáp ứng được tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## suu_tam

> Như nhu cầu này mình nghĩ bác ANHCOS có thể đáp ứng được tốt


Vâng em cũng đoán thế, vì em cũng chưa dùng bản của bác ấy vì nó không có bản dùng thử. Còn máy em thì cũng có 1 dao nên chưa cần dùng.
Với lại mấy cái này thì các chương trình CAM hầu hết bất kỳ đều làm được. Như thông thường đội máy gỗ bọn em sẽ dùng luôn jdpaint/artform làm.
Nhưng cái chương trình cô sen mà bác Dung Vu bên trên đăng hình thì em nghĩ là nó không làm được bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Mình không có dùng tiện cnc nên mấy cái soft và chức năng của nó cũng không rành  :Smile: 
Còn việc tự viết soft riêng thì việc này nó không khó  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungvu.129

> Vâng em cũng đoán thế, vì em cũng chưa dùng bản của bác ấy vì nó không có bản dùng thử. Còn máy em thì cũng có 1 dao nên chưa cần dùng.
> Với lại mấy cái này thì các chương trình CAM hầu hết bất kỳ đều làm được. Như thông thường đội máy gỗ bọn em sẽ dùng luôn jdpaint/artform làm.
> Nhưng cái chương trình cô sen mà bác Dung Vu bên trên đăng hình thì em nghĩ là nó không làm được bác ạ.


Soft này của bọn Cosen em cứ dùng thôi, vì cũng chưa có soft nào thuận tiện hơn để làm.
Nó được như thế này thôi, còn em không rõ có đúng như ý bác suu_tam hay không.

----------


## suu_tam

> Soft này của bọn Cosen em cứ dùng thôi, vì cũng chưa có soft nào thuận tiện hơn để làm.
> Nó được như thế này thôi, còn em không rõ có đúng như ý bác suu_tam hay không.


Em cũng không biết. Cái đó bác dùng mày sẽ biết. Nhìn 2 bên dao nó chạy khác nhau là khác nhau. Nhưng nếu theo hình biên dạng kia thì nó khác nhau mà bác. Nếu khác nhau như thế thì 2 dao nó chạy khác nhau còn gì.

----------

